# Fog light switch has two levels?



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Noticed that the fog light switch pulls out to turn on the fog lights and then pulls out a second level. Any idea what that does different? 

I cannot see a difference when pulled out one click vs two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Two pulls out should be rear fog... Does the Canuck Atlas get a rear fog lamp?


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Two pulls out should be rear fog... Does the Canuck Atlas get a rear fog lamp?



Rear fog? What does that look like? I have never heard of rear fogs.


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

juched said:


> Noticed that the fog light switch pulls out to turn on the fog lights and then pulls out a second level. Any idea what that does different?
> 
> I cannot see a difference when pulled out one click vs two.
> 
> ...


that is interesting. i have a US SEL Premium and it doesn't pull out to a second setting. was disappointed that i don't have the rear fogs in this car.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

juched said:


> Rear fog? What does that look like? I have never heard of rear fogs.


Just back from Mars? Virtually all vehicles in Europe have rear fogs. Many USA vehicles have rear fogs, even Oldsmobile.

So when you drive in fog, you are never concerned that folks behind you see you?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jINrFUW7MKk


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Ahhh... I have learned something today. Had no idea what a rear fog was.... going to go test this out and let you know what it does here.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

juched said:


> Ahhh... I have learned something today. Had no idea what a rear fog was.... going to go test this out and let you know what it does here.


Yeah i mean they are mandatory in canada as they are in europe and asia. Surprised you've never heard of it. The bigger question is what light is the rear fog?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

As soon as I can get the wiring diagram I am going to use my rear fog option to light up a LED Light Bar.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Just polled a bunch of people here at work... none have heard of this feature before. All had the same reaction as I did "why rear fog lights?".

Anyways, I tested it in the parking lot, there seems to be no difference between one click out and two clicks out. So, it does nothing.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

juched said:


> Just polled a bunch of people here at work... none have heard of this feature before. All had the same reaction as I did "why rear fog lights?".
> 
> Anyways, I tested it in the parking lot, there seems to be no difference between one click out and two clicks out. So, it does nothing.


Wow, you work with a group of dullards. BTW, if your vehicle does not have rear fogs, pulling the switch would do nothing.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Rear Fog is a European Feature. It brightens the drivers side tail light to make drivers aware of your location in heavy fog. Typically US cars are not wired up for this feature to work.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

I've always thought rear fogs were pretty common.

Both my 2001 and 2013 S4's have them.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Canadian Execline here. no two click option when pulling out. Only one click activates the front fogs.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

golfzex said:


> I've always thought rear fogs were pretty common. Both my 2001 and 2013 S4's have them.


Audi has had them on their USA models since the 90s. As well as Volvo. And even the Oldsmobile Aurora had them.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

juched said:


> Just polled a bunch of people here at work... none have heard of this feature before. All had the same reaction as I did "why rear fog lights?".
> 
> Anyways, I tested it in the parking lot, there seems to be no difference between one click out and two clicks out. So, it does nothing.


looks like they put a euro switch in by mistake. Good ol' vw plant workers! QC is a big priority apparently.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> looks like they put a euro switch in by mistake. Good ol' vw plant workers! QC is a big priority apparently.


So, if the supply was temporarily restricted, you would shut the line down or push the vehicle aside until the part was available? Really?:screwy:


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*rar fogs*

Audi has had em for years, Benz, when ya see a brighter single or now many dual lights always on, next to tail lights, and not the brake lights, they are very good, should be standard on all vehicles in the U.S. really stand out in fog and rainy weather, which is the point, 100mph on autobahn, ya need to be seen!


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*not a mistake*

Wanna bet the switch is there not by mistake...


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

CE said:


> Wanna bet the switch is there not by mistake...


If you have an idea what it does I can check. I had two friends watch the back of the vehicle and they saw no difference.


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

juched said:


> If you have an idea what it does I can check. I had two friends watch the back of the vehicle and they saw no difference.


what trim level do you have?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

juched said:


> If you have an idea what it does I can check. I had two friends watch the back of the vehicle and they saw no difference.


So, where do you think they make the Atlas for sale in the EU.........


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

CE said:


> Wanna bet the switch is there not by mistake...


Is there a second symbol for the rear fogs on the switch itself?


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

ice4life said:


> Is there a second symbol for the rear fogs on the switch itself?



I have the comfortline. There is only one fog symbol, I checked after reading up on rear dogs and they show two. So this is odd.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

CE said:


> Audi has had em for years, Benz, when ya see a brighter single or now many dual lights always on, next to tail lights, and not the brake lights, *they are very good, should be standard on all vehicles in the U.S. * really stand out in fog and rainy weather, which is the point, 100mph on autobahn, ya need to be seen!


...then on US highways...

except when people misuse them and run the rear fogs at night on a clear road. The rear fogs over power everything and you can't look straight ahead or at the rear of the vehicle directly. The lights really destroy your night vision because they are so bright.

Even having rear fogs on during rain is just as bad. The rear [fog] lights over power everything and then the extra glare created by the water makes looking forward that much harder.

Anythime a vehicle with its rear fogs on - newer Mercedes, Audi, or Buick...I slow down and let it get ahead of me more quickly so it doesn't destroy my night vision.

In all honesty, I believe people are clueless to rear fogs and have no idea of the "pain" that they are causing the peopel behind them.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

gti dreamn said:


> ...then on US highways...
> 
> except when people misuse them and run the rear fogs at night on a clear road. The rear fogs over power everything and you can't look straight ahead or at the rear of the vehicle directly. The lights really destroy your night vision because they are so bright.
> 
> ...



Kind of agree. Here in Canada I'm already happy when people turn on their low beams when heavy fog, 
usually most people don't know how to manually turn them on from Auto > daytime running lights during the day setting, or simply don't bother driving around with zero rear lights...
These bright rears can help safe lives during heavy fog...


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

There is only one problem to the European/anywhere else idea and that is the "Vehicles made in North America stay in North America" so the idea that there are two types of switches on the assembly line is crazy and no one is testing for that. The vehicles made in the Chinese/Teramont plant stay in China...the switch is an OEM fluke and if the second detente is also electrified it has nothing to go to, so using the "Light Bar" to hook up to is the best idea proposed, unless it is pointed backward. "ANY" strong white light pointed backwards is a hazard and will be treated that way on the streets in North America. This does not include "work lights" that are not to be used while driving or the reverse light that is not a major source of light. It would be a fantastic weapon if you were to use it at night and be able to aim it at the driver following you, as has already been stated...hit them just as you enter the turn.:facepalm:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

atlas7 said:


> There is only one problem to the European/anywhere else idea and that is the "Vehicles made in North America stay in North America" so the idea that there are two types of switches on the assembly line is crazy and no one is testing for that.....


You have proof that some of the TN production does not get exported?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

gti dreamn said:


> ...then on US highways...
> 
> except when people misuse them and run the rear fogs at night on a clear road. The rear fogs over power everything and you can't look straight ahead or at the rear of the vehicle directly. The lights really destroy your night vision because they are so bright.
> 
> ...


No Buick ever had rear fogs in the us. Not even the German/polish built ones


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

jkopelc said:


> Canadian Execline here. no two click option when pulling out. Only one click activates the front fogs.


agreed - plus if you are running the fogs - it disables the auto stop start feature.. who knew fogs take that much energy lol


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> No Buick ever had rear fogs in the us. Not even the German/polish built ones


But Olds Aurora did.


----------

